# Erden von Anlagenteilen



## Exmexx (20 Juli 2009)

Morgen zusammen,

eine Frage, kennt jemand Dokumente oder Vorschriften wo man sich zum Thema Erden von Anlagenteilen mal schlau machen kann?

Es geht genau um Anlagenteile die durch Reibung elektrostatisch aufgeladen werden könnten. Muss man diese über diese erden und wenn ja, wie? Über die Potentialausgleichschiene?
Was macht man wenn die Schiene, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, nicht vorhanden ist? Muss ich dann einen Erdungsstab 1m tief ins Feld rammen?

Gruß


----------



## marlob (20 Juli 2009)

Exmexx schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> 
> eine Frage, kennt jemand Dokumente oder Vorschriften wo man sich zum Thema Erden von Anlagenteilen mal schlau machen kann?
> ...


Wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche sollte das in der  DIN EN 60204-1 zu finden sein


----------



## jabba (20 Juli 2009)

Da steht nix drin über Elektrostatische Ladungen, nur ein Hinweis das dadurch Störungen entstehen können und diese verhindert werden müßen.

Handelt es sich um eine Maschine oder eventuell EX-Bereich ?
Ansonsten gilt nur VDE, dazu gibt es ein gutes Handbuch, ich komme aber im Moment nicht daran um mal nachzusehen ob da was drin steht weil ich Urlaub habe. Wenn es etwas Zeit hat schicke ich mir mal eine Erinnerung in die Firma, dann kann ich dort mal nachsehen.

Ansonsten hab ich auf meiner VDE-DVD unter elektrostatisch nur EX oder Elektronische Bauteile gefunden, nicht bei Erdung.

Prinzipiell muss man hier mal betrachten wie hoch die Aufladung werden kann, ab einer bestimmten Joule-Grenze gibt es eine Gefährdung für den Menschen, dann muss man was machen laut Betriebssicherheitsverordnung auch wenn es keine genaue Vorschrift dazu geben sollte.

Ich kenne die Anlage ja nicht, aber die Aufladung ensteht ja als Potentialdifferenz zur z.B. Anlage, allso sollte es ausreichen einen Potentialausgleich auszuführen. Wie und wohin sieht man eingentlich nur an der Anlage.


----------



## Exmexx (20 Juli 2009)

Es handelt sich um einen Anlagenteil der nicht im Ex-Bereich aufgestellt wird.

Nochmal zu näheren Erläuterung:

Es geht hier um Wagen auf Rollen die auf einer Schiene gezogen werden. Die Schienen sind in ca. 5m Schienenstränge unterteilt. Diese Schienensträngen sind im Beton fest verankert. Bisher wurden die Schienen über einen Rundstahl miteinander verbunden um einen Ausgleich herzustellen, wurden aber nicht irgendwo zentral mit einem Potentialausgleich verbunden. Die Frage ist halt ob das einzelne verbinden und die Verankerung im Boden ausreicht. Hier muss man wahrscheinlich auch noch die Beschaffenheit des Betons betrachten.

Weisst du zufällig die Bezeichnung des VDE-Handbuches aus dem Kopf?


----------



## jabba (20 Juli 2009)

Wenn das eingelassene Schienen im Boden aus z.B. Eisen sind, hätten die eigentlich mit dem Fundamenterder verbunden werden müßen.

Das Buch


----------



## marlob (20 Juli 2009)

Es gibt auch noch die DIN VDE 0100-540: Erdung, Schutzleiter, Potentialausgleichsleiter Vielleicht findest du da noch etwas


----------



## jabba (20 Juli 2009)

Die 540 gilt ja sowieso, ich hatte speziell nach statischer Aufladung gesucht und darüber gibt es nix.

Prinzipiell sind die Schienen als leitfähige Bauteile über der Kleinteilegrenze in den Potentialausgleich einzubeziehen.


----------



## marlob (20 Juli 2009)

Zu meiner oben genannten Din VDE 60204-1 gibt es auch ein Buch bei der VDE Elektrische Ausrüstung von Maschinen und maschinellen Anlagen

Hier das Inhaltsverzeichnis, Kapitel 8 ist da evtl. für dich interessant


> ...
> 8 Potentialausgleich
> 8.1 Allgemeines
> 8.2 Schutzleitersystem
> ...


----------

